# I'm looking for a reputable source....



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

To get some Sam Adams. All I can get out here is Boston Lager, Boston Ale, and Sammy Lite. I know there are like 18 different kinds, Can you order online? Anyone have a place they order from? Lemme know.......:al


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Ordering beer online is possible, but in my opinion rarely worth it. The shipping charges for beer are unavoidably huge. Also, certain states won't even allow for shipping of beer/liquor so you'll have to check your local laws.

Honestly, I wouldn't go to the trouble unless it was a special beer unavailable locally... and I don't consider Sam Adams to be all that special except for notable beers such as Utopia, which are not generally available anyway. I honestly can't think of a "normal line" Sam Adams beer which I would drive out of my way for.

Explore your region's microbrewery offerings and you can gloat over the fact that you can get beer that people in Boston can't get. That's part of the fun of microbrew. 

For instance, up here in the north, before I'd ever buy SA, I'd buy anything from Bell's, Three Floyds, Goose Island, Two Brothers, Founders, Dogfish Head, Great Lakes, etc.


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

I've seen a couple of those microbrews at one of the larger stores here. Thanks for the info. Made alot of sense.

I actually do prefer alot of microbrews to the regular stuff, but sammy is still close to my heart. heh heh.:tu


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

NCatron said:


> Also, certain states won't even allow for shipping of beer/liquor so you'll have to check your local laws.


Texas is one of those states. It has some of the weirdest ordinances governing the sale of beer that you could imagine, many deriving from prohibition. There are several out-of-state on-line beer vendors, but none can ship to Texas. To make the situation even more annoying, they changed the law recently to allow for the shipment of wine into the state, but not beer. Go figure.

Specs and Wholefoods carry a good range of beers. Specs has the following Sam Adams lines available and I think they can ship within the state.

SAMUEL ADAMS * BOSTON ALE 12OZ 7.17 26.55 [ 4]
(BOS MICRO) 6PAK

SAMUEL ADAMS * BOSTON LAGER 12 OZ 11.56 23.12 [ 2]
(BOS MICRO) 12PAK

SAMUEL ADAMS * BOSTON LAGER 12 OZ 7.17 26.55 [ 4]
(BOS MICRO) 6PAK

SAMUEL ADAMS * BOSTON LAGER 12 OZ 1.96 [24]
(BOS MICRO) EACH [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS * BOSTON LAGER 15.5 G 142.42 [ 1]
1/2 BARREL KEG [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS * BOSTON LAGER 7.75 G 74.45 [ 1]
1/4 BARREL KEG [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS * BOSTON LAGER(USA 24 OZ 2.19 23.97 [12]
MICRO)NRB [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS * CHERRY WHEAT 12 OZ 7.17 26.55 [ 4]
(BOS MICRO) 6PAK

SAMUEL ADAMS * CHOCOLATE BOCK(BOSTO 750 ML 13.41 149.24 [12]
MICRO)NRB [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS * HEFEWEIZEN(BOSTON 12OZ 7.17 26.55 [ 4]
MICRO)6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS * LIGHT(BOSTON 12 OZ 11.56 23.12 [ 2]
MICRO)12PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS * LIGHT(BOSTON 12 OZ 7.17 26.55 [ 4]
MICRO)6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS * LIGHT(BOSTON 12 OZ 1.96 [24]
MICRO)EACH [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS * PALE ALE(BOSTON 12OZ 7.17 26.55 [ 4]
MICRO)6PK LNNR

SAMUEL ADAMS * SEASONAL(BOSTON 12 OZ 7.17 26.55 [ 4]
MICRO)6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS * SEASONAL(USA)1/2 15.5 G 142.42 [ 1]
BARREL KEG [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS * SEASONAL(USA)1/6 5.17 G 60.85 [ 1]
BARREL KEG [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS BLACK LAGER * 12 oz 7.17 26.55 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS BREWMASTER COLLECTION 12 OZ 7.17 26.55 [ 4]
* 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS BROWN ALE * (BOSTON) 12 oz 7.17 26.55 [ 4]
6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS DOUBLE BOCK * 12oz 7.17 26.55 [ 4]
(BOSTON) 6PK LNNR [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS SEASONAL * 12PK 12oz 11.56 23.12 [ 2]
LNNR [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS TRIPLE BOCK * 8.5oz 5.23 116.72 [24]
(BOSTON) NRB [U.S.A.]

SAMUEL ADAMS WHITE ALE * (BOSTON) 5.17GA 51.79 [ 1]
1/6 BARREL KEG

SAMUEL ADAMS WINTER CLASSIC 12oz 14.73 [ 1]
VARIETY * (MASS.) 24PK [U.S.A.]

More info here.


----------

